
Something Looks Weird in Broward County - sxyuan
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/something-looks-weird-in-broward-county-heres-what-we-know-about-a-possible-florida-recount/
======
sxyuan
What I find interesting about this article (since it could easily turn
unnecessarily political):

1\. The use of data to discover an anomaly

2\. The impact that poor UI design in one county in Florida (if you consider
the ballot part of the voting UI) could potentially have on national politics.

~~~
elliekelly
It's odd to me that they've discovered an anomaly (statistically significant
"undervoting" in one particular county) and yet that alone seems insufficient
to trigger any sort of audit/recount/remediation. Especially since one of the
three plausible explanations for the anomaly is hardware malfunction. What
good is anomaly detection if you take no action from that data?

